
The role of deliberate practice in expert performance: revisiting Ericsson - karma_fountain
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.190327
======
s9w
> the main result from Ericsson et al. [1] — that there was complete
> correspondence between accumulated amount of practice alone and skill level
> on the violin among elite performers —was not replicated

interesting

